# Keystone Outback vs. SportTrek vs. Something Else??



## Mommyto2VA (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, My husband and I have been looking into buying a travel trailer. He grew up camping and his parents are avid campers. However, this is our first experience buying a new camper. We have two kids (6 and 2), so we know we would like a bunk house, plus a few other features.

Yesterday, we put a (refundable) deposit down on a 2016 Keystone Outback. It's absolutely beautiful and the quality of it seems great. So, what's the problem, right? Well, I ran across a Facebook page called, "RV Buyers Beware of Keystone Trailers" and started freaking out after reading through all of the issues. Now, I know any brand of trailer will have it's issues. However, I don't want to spend this much money on something that's only going to cause massive headaches and financial issues.

What do you guys think? Is a Keystone Outback a good trailer? We were also interested in a SportTrek (about $5K less at another dealer), but the Outback's fit and finish seemed better. I'd really appreciate your feedback! If neither of these are good trailers, what is??

Thanks!


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 11, 2015)

Mommy, you will find people who love and hate the same brand RV's...just like cars. I have a Jayco and belong to the the Jayco owners forum and hear the same thing. Those who think Jayco is a POS and will never buy another one...and those who think it is the greatest RV made and will buy no other.

If you like the Keystone and it fits your needs, then get it. There is usually a 1-2 year warranty to cover issues along the way.

Good luck.


----------

